#ubuntu-ch 2014-12-07
<jhelbling> Hier ist ja auch nicht viel los..
<jhelbling> Hahahaha^^ http://http://paste.ubuntu.com/9412944/
<jhelbling> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9412944/
#ubuntu-ch 2016-12-11
<linearain> hi
<linearain> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1kpTkkWVGw
<linearain> chinese visual rock
#ubuntu-ch 2017-12-05
<Tribaal> does anyone here use Vagrant on a regular basis?
 * tarzeau_ not
#ubuntu-ch 2017-12-06
<WaVeR> Tribaal>  Nop =)
<WaVeR> sorry
<Tribaal> No worries, needed some feedback for a change, I thought I'd ask here just in case :)
